# 41 Cwc WF badged Tall tank



## ZE52414 (Jun 29, 2018)

It’s finally all together after about 3 gallons of sweat. Quite warm here today. The chainguard was extremely tricky, but it was my first one like this. The seatpost is a bit stuck at the moment.  I’ll wait till it gets a little cooler before I go wearing myself out.  From what I’ve been told this was the top model for CWC in 41, and they are quite scarce. This one has some killer OG paint! Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 29, 2018)

Very nice original paint bike. I think you got the better end of that deal


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 29, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Very nice original paint bike. I think you got the better end of that deal



 I think there’s a little favoritism going on thank you for the help along the way Eddie!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 29, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I think there’s a little favoritism going on thank you for the help along the way Eddie!



Just slightly Zach


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 29, 2018)

Great looking bike!  I can’t wait to try to make a deal and get it away from you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 29, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> Great looking bike!  I can’t wait to try to make a deal and get it away from you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hmmm you do have some good trade bait!


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 29, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Hmmm you do have some good trade bait!







Lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 29, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> View attachment 831541
> Lol
> 
> 
> ...



Bahahhhaha not exactly what I was thinking but it’s a start! Lmao


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Jun 29, 2018)

That is one sweet bike. Love the paint work.


----------



## Kato (Jun 29, 2018)

Now that is one odd / different kool original paint bike.........perfect as far as I see it !!!!


----------



## buickmike (Jun 30, 2018)

I thought you should have stayed with Schwinn.but IMO the roadmaster s seem to be lighter+ quicker than
Motorbikes. If you can get your best wheel on em.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 30, 2018)

buickmike said:


> I thought you should have stayed with Schwinn.but IMO the roadmaster s seem to be lighter+ quicker than
> Motorbikes. If you can get your best wheel on em.



This thing is like the heaviest bike I think I’ve owned. Might be faster downhill lol.


----------



## buickmike (Jun 30, 2018)

That ND front hub probably is draggin.  I replaced one on my38 RM. Now I'm lacing up one for my 36 RM. Schwinn script hub upgrade on both and I. ain't looking back.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 30, 2018)

buickmike said:


> That ND front hub probably is draggin.  I replaced one on my38 r.m.. Now I'm lacing up one for my 36 r.m.. Schwinn script hub upgrade on both and I. ain't looking back.



Hahhaa that’s awesome! Both hubs will need serviced for sure. I don’t like opening them up though. They scare me! Lol


----------



## Kramai88 (Jul 1, 2018)

Sorry Zack the Continental sold today you’ll have to pick another for trade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 1, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> Sorry Zack the Continental sold today you’ll have to pick another for trade
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can I pick anything?


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hey I want to put that same style drop stand on my tall tank, did it use cotter pins?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 28, 2021)

@39zep


----------

